

Ask HN: Please review my web app - combiclickwise

Find interesting tweeters to follow by asking friends with http://www.bettermylist.com/<p>The app allows you to create a page where your friends can add their suggestions. You can share the link to the resultant page in various ways.<p>You can create a list page for a topic such as "programmers in New York" and ask friends to help update it<p>Please let me know what you guys think
======
gentschev
Personally, I'd be more inclined to just email my friends and ask them. I feel
like I already have too many online services, pages, and who knows what to
manage, and it's not apparent to me what added value a page would have for
this.

A simple process to create a page probably has potential for a bunch of
applications, but I don't think improving your Twitter list is much of a
burning need for anyone.

~~~
combiclickwise
Thanks for your feedback. email does work.

>>and it's not apparent to me what added value a page would have for this.

the need I imagine is for groups and serious list building. suppose you want
to build a list of media people for your company so everyone can use them,
this would be a way to consolidate all of them.

>>A simple process to create a page probably has potential for a bunch of
applications, but I don't think improving your Twitter list is much of a
burning need for anyone.

I agree. one of the other applications is books, music even. I am on my way
creating an instance for each actually. Anyways, Thanks a lot for the comment.

------
jonny_eh
I'm a bit confused about what it does. Will it spam my friends on twitter?

Due to this uncertainty, I'm not about to enter my twitter credentials. Just
seems too risky.

"In the next page you will be able to share it with your friends on Twitter,
Facebook etc"

What is "it"? What is being shared?

~~~
combiclickwise
I have updated the app to clear this confusion. Thanks again

~~~
rabidonrails
You need to update that sentence...define "it".

